# Pirates by the Sea .



## Kadiddlehopper (Sep 1, 2012)

One more shot of the coons .





08 15 12_3532_edited-1 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr


----------



## cornpile (Sep 2, 2012)

AAARRGGHH ,thats a ghastly trio.Great shot,love the color


----------



## Hoss (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks like they are scouting for booty to plunder.  Cool shot.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Sep 2, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Sep 2, 2012)

As we were leaving .You could hear the fishers on the jetties trying to scare them away from the bait boxes .......


----------



## carver (Sep 2, 2012)

Cool shot I like the reflection in the water.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice one Mr. C!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 2, 2012)

Cool shot ... them guys can get into all kind of trouble....


----------



## rip18 (Sep 2, 2012)

What a cute trio!  That reflection sure adds to the shot!


----------



## quinn (Sep 3, 2012)

That is pretty cool Diddle!I would have never thought I'd run into to coons at the beach!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the commente Guys ,  
   Quinn , they hide in the jetties ,and come out at sundown . most all jetties have cool critters living in them ,from snakes up to coons . 
 there is useally an easy meal to be had from the fishers leaving there bait .......with the racoons ,you might want to keep the bait close or those "Bandits " will make off with it and you'll never even see then do it ! LOL   .....the jetties  "Under water " have their own critters too .


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 5, 2012)

Sweet pic, I love watching coons, seems like they are always lookin for some trouble to get into


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Sep 5, 2012)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Sweet pic, I love watching coons, seems like they are always lookin for some trouble to get into



Thanks for commenting ,and I have to agree ,they are always mischievous  , But , they are also very Family oriented too .   I have seen one hit by a car ,once . the others came back in the road ,and helped the wounded coon back into the woods...caused me to have some respect for the Little critters


----------

